# Color Corrector Question



## naomiheartsyou (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm a NC50 and I have really bad dark circles under my eyes. I also have hyperpigmentation. I know you use color correctors before you put on your foundation and concealer, but I'm having trouble figuring out which color corrector I should use...I know I shouldn't use a green one but what's the difference between salmon, peach, and orange color correctors?

  	I'm interested in purchasing either the Graftobian Corrector




  	The Make Up Forever HD Primer in Caramel





  	or the NYX Orange Concealer





_*Thanks in advance!*_


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 7, 2012)

naomiheartsyou said:


> I'm a NC50 and I have really bad dark circles under my eyes. I also have hyperpigmentation. I know you use color correctors before you put on your foundation and concealer, but I'm having trouble figuring out which color corrector I should use...I know I shouldn't use a green one but what's the difference between salmon, peach, and orange color correctors?
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing either the Graftobian Corrector
> 
> ...


 
  	Hey Naomi 
  	I did a search on YouTube and found a few videos on the topic. Here's one of them by Destiny Godley : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFqi6bovHkU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

  	Colour correcting is based on the colour wheel theory where opposite colours in the wheel are meant to cancel each other out.  So essentially, green is for correcting redness or rosacea, yellow corrects purple, and orange corrects blue.  Of course, many of us don't have "blue" undereye discoloration.  Yet, for those of us who are very brown with hyper pigmentation, orange/salmon correctors seem to work best to counteract the darkness.  Since you are NC50, I'd suggest trying one that is more orange over something peach. Generally speaking, if soneone has "extreme" undereye pigmentation, a peach corrector should be good for someone NC/NW 25-30, whereas salmon correctors are usually better suited for skin that is around NC/NW 30-40, and the more orange correctors generally be for NC/NW 45-50. I've never concealed anyone that's above this (NW 55); foundation seems to be just fine.
  	?
  	Go to Sephora and get samples to see what works for you!  Good luck


----------



## naomiheartsyou (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for your help!!


----------

